# كتب هندسة إطفاء حريق ولكن باللغة الالمانية



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا ادرس ماستر في المانيا هندسة اطفاء حريق ولدي ملفات كثيرة ورائعة جدا
عن نمذجة الخرائق ووسائل امكافحة وإخماد الخريق ونظم تصميم المبتي وخصائص عناصر البناء و
المواد الخطرة ,,,,,
ولكن 
للأسف باللغة الالمانية 

هذه ملفات عن مبادئ النمذجة للحرائق 3 طرق في نمذجة الإحتراق


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (3 فبراير 2012)

*عن وسائل المكافحة ) باللغة الالمانية **

ساتابع طلب مني بعض الاخوة أن أرفع ما لدي رغم أنه باللغة الالمانية 
هذه ثلاث ملفات تتحدث عن وسائل المكافحة المركزية والمتحركة وغير المركزية


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (3 فبراير 2012)

*عن علم الإخلاء والانقاذ ) باللغة الالمانية*

اعلم أنه من النادر أن يجيد أحد اللغة الالمانية ولكن انا رفعت بعض مما لدي 
والباقي جهد شخصي 
يعني لا يمكنني حاليا أن أترجم للغة العربية ربما مرحلة لاحقة إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 فبراير 2012)

رغم عدم معرفتي بالألمانية
لكن مشكور


----------

